# When to change bulbs



## langer! (13 Oct 2014)

Hi, from my limited knowledge and time spent browsing the net, I believe that my t5ho bulbs should be replaced every year. Is this really the case?? And if so what should I be looking out for in any new bulbs to enhance plant growth?? Any recommendations would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance for any help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (13 Oct 2014)

T5 HO tubes generally last 3-5 years aquatic use before output drops to 90% of new. So change every 3-5 years is fine.

Plants don't care about light spectrum generally, so choose tubes that make your plants look good. Too lower K value plants look "yellow" too higher K value (as used in marine tanks) plants look washed out.

There is a locked thread with a tank photographed with different tubes, choose one you like the look of, plants wont care.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/cheap-ho-t5-fluorescent-tubes-update-with-photos.555/


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Oct 2014)

langer! said:


> Hi, from my limited knowledge and time spent browsing the net, I believe that my t5ho bulbs should be replaced every year. Is this really the case?


No.



langer! said:


> And if so what should I be looking out for in any new bulbs to enhance plant growth?


Any bulb enhances plant growth. Get whatever bulb looks good to you.
There are only two reasons to change your bulbs:

Reason 1: You don't like the color.
Reason 2. The bulb is blown.

Cheers,


----------



## kirk (13 Oct 2014)

Is it truly marketing then ceg to make us replace bulbs when they are not needed?


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Oct 2014)

Yes. One of the best businesses to be in is in light bulb supply. You can make a killing in The Matrix because everyone changes their bulbs prematurely, like little lemmings.
See www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/two-new-tubes.8273/

Cheers,


----------

